# Errata for 2001 Sample Exam



## JoeysVee (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone have the errata for the 2001 sample exam? I really need it. I lost my copy and it isn't on the PPI website anymore. Thanks!


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 28, 2009)

*Update:* I e-mailed both NCEES and PPI and called PPI. Neither of them are going to give us the 2001 errata. The lady at PPI was rather rude about it...saying they never had the errata for NCEES exams on their website so I had to prove her wrong by navigating her to her own website and showing her the 2008 errata on their site. I know one exists and I used to have it but I can't find it now.

Does anyone out there have it? When going over the problems I got wrong when I took this thing, I noticed a few of the solutions just do not make sense. I'm not sure if it's a mistake or something I'm doing wrong.

If you have the errata for this 2001 sample exam pleeeeeeeze let me know. Thanks a million! :Banane35:


----------



## buick455 (Sep 29, 2009)

I checked and I do not have it but is there a printing number in the book, i.e. first printing, second printing, etc.? If so and if you have and earlier printing than the one my coworker has we maybe we can determine if your problem is correct or not or just post the problem and we can figure it out, hell whats one more problem to solve.



JoeysVee said:


> *Update:* I e-mailed both NCEES and PPI and called PPI. Neither of them are going to give us the 2001 errata. The lady at PPI was rather rude about it...saying they never had the errata for NCEES exams on their website so I had to prove her wrong by navigating her to her own website and showing her the 2008 errata on their site. I know one exists and I used to have it but I can't find it now.
> Does anyone out there have it? When going over the problems I got wrong when I took this thing, I noticed a few of the solutions just do not make sense. I'm not sure if it's a mistake or something I'm doing wrong.
> 
> If you have the errata for this 2001 sample exam pleeeeeeeze let me know. Thanks a million! :Banane35:


----------

